# MAC artisits: Heatherette discount?



## MACgirl (Feb 26, 2008)

Do any of you all know if we will be recieiving a discount on this? at update the trainers were possibly sure we do but didnt give 100% yes....


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 27, 2008)

yes we will.  we get discounts on everything but holiday sets, VG, and special packaging accessories (like fafi bags, dolls and scarf).  we don't get a discount on couture collections until a few weeks after it comes out.


----------



## MACgirl (Feb 27, 2008)

just wondering though, since heatherette is special packaging (trios and what not)...


----------



## ladynpink (Mar 3, 2008)

do pro card members get discounts too on the collection?


----------



## User67 (Mar 12, 2008)

.....


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 12, 2008)

mac employees can get a discount.  i don't think pro members do.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 15, 2008)

I dont work for MAC but I was able to use my pro discount on the Fafi products if that's any use to anyone. I was not, however, able to use it on the dolls, scarves and tshirts


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 16, 2008)

I was able to use my pro discount on Fafi except the bag, scarf and doll. *shrug*


----------



## amoona (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I don't think we get discounts on anything that is in special packaging. We weren't aloud to use our discount on Fafi for that reason._

 
You guys didn't get your employee discount for Fafi? You guys got played. We did.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_You guys didn't get your employee discount for Fafi? You guys got played. We did._

 
thats right!  everyone shoulda except for the accessories.  states so on the pro site, like i posted earlier.  check out the site.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 17, 2008)

I heard the MAC employees didn't get a discount on the Fafi bag, the one that cost $60 US Dollars.

As far as pro members, I think they do get discount for items with limited edition packaging.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 11, 2008)

what about other limited edition collections? on the website all i could see was that *select* limited edition items and viva glam was not eligible but it didn't say all..does the pro card work for neo sci-fi, naughty nauticals, etc?


----------

